# Credit Card Scam



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I know most f you are pretty savvy, but I just received this and it checked out as true, so I thought I'd forward it as a reminder to keep personal info safe.

New Credit Card Scam Snopes.com says this is true. See this site - http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/creditcard.asp.

This one is pretty slick since they provide YOU with all the information, except the one piece they want.

Note, the callers do not ask for your card number; they already have it. This information is worth reading. By understanding how the VISA & MasterCard Telephone Credit Card Scam works, you'll be better prepared to protect yourself.

One of our employees was called on Wednesday from "VISA", and I was called on Thursday from "Master Card".

The scam works like this: Person calling says, "This is (name), and I'm calling from the Security and Fraud Department at VISA. My Badge number is 12460. Your card has been flagged for an unusual purchase pattern, and I'm calling to verify. This would be on your VISA card which was issued by (name of bank). Did you purchase an Anti-Telemarketing Device for $497.99 from a Marketing company based in Arizona ?" When you say "No", the caller continues with, "Then we will be issuing a credit to your account. This is a company we have been watching and the charges range from $297 to $497, just under the $500 purchase pattern that flags most cards. Before your next statement, the credit will be sent to (gives you your address), is that correct?"

You say "yes". The caller continues - "I will be starting a Fraud investigation. If you have any questions, you should call the 1- 800 number listed on the back of your card (1-800-VISA) and ask for Security.

You will need to refer to this Control Number. The caller then gives you a 6 digit nu mber. "Do you need me to read it again?"

Here's the IMPORTANT part on how the scam works. The caller then says, "I need to verify you are in possession of your card". He'll ask you to "turn your card over and look for some numbers". ; There are 7 numbers; the first 4 are part of your card number, the next 3 are the security Numbers' that verify you are the possessor of the card. These are the numbers you sometimes use to make Internet purchases to prove you have the card. The caller will ask you to read the 3 numbers to him. After you tell the caller the 3 numbers, he'll say, "That is correct, I just needed to verify that the card has not been lost or stolen, and that you still have your card. Do you have any other questions?" After you say No, the caller then thanks you and states, "Don't hesitate to call back if you do", and hangs up.

You actually say very little, and they never ask for or tell you the Card number. But after we were called on Wednesday, we called back within 20 minutes to ask a question. Are we glad we did! The REAL VISA Security Department told us it was a scam and in the last 15 minutes a new purchase of $497.99 was charged to our card.

Long story - short - we made a real fraud report and closed the VISA account. VISA is reissuing us a new number. What the scammers want is the 3-digit PIN number on the back of the card. Don't give it to them. Instead, tell them you'll call VISA o r Master card directly for verification of their conversation. The real VISA told us that they will never ask for anything on the card as they already know the information since they issued the card! If you give the scammers your 3 Digit PIN Number, you think you're receiving a credit. However, by the time you get your statement you'll see charges for purchases you didn't make, and by then it's almost too late and/or more difficult to actually file a fraud report.

What makes this more remarkable is that on Thursday, I got a call from a "Jason Richardson of Master Card" with a word-for-word repeat of the VISA scam. This time I didn't let him finish. I hung up! We filed a police report, as instructed by VISA. The police said they are taking several of these reports daily! They also urged us to tell everybody we know that this scam is happening.
Please pass this on to all your family and friends. By informing each other, we protect each other.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lady Di,

Thanks for the warning...Thank goodness they haven't called here yet, but now I'm prepared if they do









Brings up a ton of questions...

I wonder what kind of phone number would show up on your caller ID when they call?

How do they get your credit card number in the first place?

I have made purchases over the phone and online before without being asked for the 3 digit pin on the back of my card, so what would keep them from being able to do the same thing?

Who are these pieces of &$#* that have the time and lack of conscience to do this to others?
GET A REAL JOB!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for the warning, Lady Di. I make it a habit not to tell anyone anything over the phone. There are just too many scams to count out there.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Chances are, the calls are coming from Canada. There is an unbelievable number of these scams popping up, and the majority are from the great white north. The RCMP is very aware of these scams, and actually have a Task force in place to combat them- but it is difficult. By the time they swoop in, the criminals have packed up and moved on. And the name they used to rent the office space to pull this deed? someone's stolen credit card.
The scam is actually pretty old, it's refered to as "Pretexting". They just add a twist by providing certain info, and you fill in the blanks to "verify". I have to deal with this on a pretty regular basis, and it's getting old.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's a true scam. We were warned about this at work. Pretty slick one too.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Very slick scam.







The best way to protect yourself from scams like this is to *NEVER* give out any kind of financial or private information like credit card information, bank account information or social security numbers to someone who called you - regardless of what your caller ID says. Only give that information to someone who you called, using a phone number you know is legitimate.

Use the same principle to avoid falling for a phishing e-mail - don't ever click on a link in an e-mail that is asking for financial or personal information, even if you're expecting the e-mail (ex. if you utilize paperless billing for your credit cards). Instead, always type in the web address yourself, or use your bookmarked address. The crooks are getting pretty sophisticated these days, and it's not as easy to pick out the phishing e-mails as it used to be.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

The one that got me was the waiter who said "something is wrong with our machine" and "I will need to run this manual" he produces one of those old carbon copy from the old rub machine. 
What we didnt know was that he had run about a dozen copies and also wrote down the three digit number. 
By the time I figured it out and got on the phone with Visa Fraud Protection our card number had been spread all over London England. 
NO money lost from my pocket but a real awakening on how easy it is.

MK


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info we have to stay a step ahead of these scamming scums.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I had a phishing e-mail earlier this week. Something about my federal credit union needing something. I immediately deleted it. I know that IF they need something from me, they ask through the mail and ask me to call them at the main number, which I have on all my statements.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I can fix all of this for you guys if you'll just email me with your card number and those three digit numbers on the back.









PM me for my email address.

Mark


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

How many times have you given your credit card to a waiter at a restaurant and watched them walk away with it to run your bill through their credit card machine? They can also be writing down your card numbers and the three digit number on the back.

This happened to my son, who lives in Mexico, twice and large sums were charged to his card. The credit card company called and asked if he had made any large purchaces in New York. The card company took care of the charges both times, but warned him to be more careful. I never let the card out of my sight when paying bills anymore.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the warning Lady Di. I passed it along to all of our employee's since many of them have corporate cards.



dancinmon said:


> How many times have you given your credit card to a waiter at a restaurant and watched them walk away with it to run your bill through their credit card machine? They can also be writing down your card numbers and the three digit number on the back.
> 
> This happened to my son, who lives in Mexico, twice and large sums were charged to his card. The credit card company called and asked if he had made any large purchaces in New York. The card company took care of the charges both times, but warned him to be more careful. I never let the card out of my sight when paying bills anymore.


I read in the newspaper a couple of weeks ago about a couple of local restaurants locally that are testing a new system where the waiter brings a wireless device to your table and you swipe your card and the receipt is printed out for you. No information is stored in the device as it is all sent directly to the card company. They say the cost will be the biggest factor in getting more restaurants on board as I recall them saying it was like $1,500 per device to setup.

It would be great to see more adopt this though!

Paul


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

dancinmon said:


> How many times have you given your credit card to a waiter at a restaurant and watched them walk away with it to run your bill through their credit card machine? They can also be writing down your card numbers and the three digit number on the back.
> 
> This happened to my son, who lives in Mexico, twice and large sums were charged to his card. The credit card company called and asked if he had made any large purchaces in New York. The card company took care of the charges both times, but warned him to be more careful. I never let the card out of my sight when paying bills anymore.


Never thought of that.

I know 25 years driving a truck, when picking up some loads, they require to see your license, hated it but did not let them copy and if they needed my DL number, I held my finger over my address. Many years ago a security guard at one of a major cosmetic company whse on Long Island would need to write down your DL number and most handed him the license to do it. He would memorize your address. While you were there he would chat with you, Sick of OT, how late you work, you re wife must be sick of being home alone, oh she works late also, do you have a dog and how do you let it out? Give the correct answers for him, he would call his buddies and they would go rob your house knowing you had no dog, you were working til 8 and your wife worked til 7. They got away with it for a year until a sharp Nassau County Detective saw a pattern of a lot of truck drivers houses being robbed all over Long Island. Thru questioning the drivers, he found the link to the whse. Sharp piece of Police work. Got them all.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very sneaky. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks

Thor


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info Lady Di. We will try to pass it on to as many people as we know. We already had to put a block on with the credit bureaus due to someone opening a gas card in our name. The card came in an envelope with both our address and another on it. Glad it came here so we could report the fraud.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Lot's of good advice. I had never thought about the waiter trick either.
Very good point!


----------

